# Taig 4 jaw scroll chuck 20.00



## mredburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Taig has a sale on their 4 jaw scroll chuck with a 1"-8 thread. They are $20.00
evidently they had someone that orders them close down leaving them with overrstock. 
Taig Tools - Desktop Milling Machines and Lathes.
This is a very cheap price on an excellent chuck.  If your lathe has the right thread  great if not make a mandrel or buy an adapter.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 21, 2018)

Dang! If that were independent, I'd have it. Another $20 for a 1x8 to 1.5x8 adapter and that would go right on my ancient Atlas/Craftsman 12x36. I already have a huge 4 jaw indexed chuck, but have projects that could use an independent (like drilling antler off-center on the lathe).


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2018)

Make a shaft to mount it on and you can turn square shafts round without changing out your 3 jaw chuck. The stock jaw configuration will grip under a 1/16th so you can grab small parts. Cut a step the size of your custom bands and it will grip almost 360 degrees so you dont crush them.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 21, 2018)

mredburn said:


> Make a shaft to mount it on and you can turn square shafts round without changing out your 3 jaw chuck. The stock jaw configuration will grip under a 1/16th so you can grab small parts. Cut a step the size of your custom bands and it will grip almost 360 degrees so you dont crush them.



Mike, was this for me? If so, you've lost me! You're saying I can make an adapter/jig that will allow me to chuck a workpiece off-center in my 4-jaw self-indexing chuck? My existing chuck looks like the advertised one, except it has 4 jaws and weighs at least 10 pounds (probably more).


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 21, 2018)

That is just down the road from me.  I'm going to see if I can get three of them for my three blind/visually impaired home turners.  Going to call as soon as I think they are open.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 21, 2018)

I have both the 3 and 4 jaw chucks and use them often, also have the 4 independent jaw chuck, doesn't get used as much. That sale is awesome, if I didn't already own one, I would jump on this.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm having no luck reaching this company.  Their website says they open at 8am, but I just get a Verizon message that says the customer is not receiving calls at this time.  It is almost 8:30 now here in AZ. I've emailed them at both email addresses on their website.

Maybe I'll just drive down there.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 21, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> I'm having no luck reaching this company.  Their website says they open at 8am, but I just get a Verizon message that says the customer is not receiving calls at this time.  It is almost 8:30 now here in AZ. I've emailed them at both email addresses on their website.
> 
> Maybe I'll just drive down there.



Sharon, I just got off the phone with them and ordered one myself. The guy seemed like he was getting a little overwhelmed with calls, but, he took my information and said they would have one out today.

Oh and, more important, thanks Mike for the heads up on this.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2018)

mecompco said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Make a shaft to mount it on and you can turn square shafts round without changing out your 3 jaw chuck. The stock jaw configuration will grip under a 1/16th so you can grab small parts. Cut a step the size of your custom bands and it will grip almost 360 degrees so you dont crush them.
> ...




Rather than make or buy a 1 1/2 x 8 to 1 x8 adapter. just make a straight shaft with 1 x 8 threads and chuck it up in your std 3 jaw chuck. By indexing everything you can keep your accuracy.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2018)

I ordered 4, I bought one off Ebay with the 3/4 -16 thread at $39.00 and thought I did good.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks Mike, i have one coming.  I e-mailed at about 3:30 Central time this morning, got a call back about when Sharon was trying to call.  Now i need a nap!!
earl


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 21, 2018)

I went out and bought four of them and got the real story on them.  These were made in 1999 for Penn State Industries.  Then PSI decided to switch to the Nova style chucks with interchangeable jaws.  That left Taig with about 500 chucks with 8/1 threads which don't fit any of their lathes.  Their primary customers are metal workers, not wood workers.  They've been sitting in their inventory all this time because of the thread size.  None of their regular customers could use them.

How do I know it was 1999?  They are wrapped in newspaper dated 1999! They are extremely well wrapped and absolutely pristine.

Then Mike posted about them, and all of a sudden they are flying out the door.  They were really quite bemused!  I got the cook's tour of the shops...got to see all the milling machines and huge drill presses and huge saws, etc.  Kool!

Mike, they ought to give you a commission!


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 21, 2018)

robersonjr said:


> I have both the 3 and 4 jaw chucks and use them often, also have the 4 independent jaw chuck, doesn't get used as much. That sale is awesome, if I didn't already own one, I would jump on this.



It says it has "reversible soft jaws"  What does that mean?


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2018)

The top aluminum jaws are bolted on, they can be reversed for the use of the flat wide backs or you can cut your own profile.
I posted them on a couple other forums as well.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 21, 2018)

The LOML is right now sending an e-mail to them.   Not in a rush but I hope to get one soon.  She is very giving that way.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 23, 2018)

You have to send them an email to buy one?


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 23, 2018)

Dalecamino said:


> You have to send them an email to buy one?



I sent them an email requesting a PayPal invoice. They sent me one within a few hours. Twenty bucks for the chuck, and another ten dollars for shipping.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 23, 2018)

pianomanpj said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > You have to send them an email to buy one?
> ...



Thanks Roger!


----------



## Curly (Dec 23, 2018)

Mike should get a commission. 

I sent an email yesterday but I don’t expect a response until after Christmas.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 23, 2018)

They are really nice people.  He took me all through the shops and showed me where the chucks are made, using three different milling machines.  Big six-gang drill presses, huge bandsaws, etc.  Really interesting.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. I could use one.


----------



## Curly (Dec 27, 2018)

I got a reply yesterday and again today. The shipping by mail to Canada for two chucks would be $57US by USPS and $30US by UPS. That plus taxes, brokerage and exchange doesn't make it attractive to me so I passed. It does mean there are more for you folks to snap up.


----------



## magpens (Dec 27, 2018)

Think again, Pete ....

$108.50 is the Lee Valley price for one chuck, so 2 would be $217.00 + tax = $243.00 CDN + ship free presently ?

 Compare with Taig's sale price: (2 x $20.00 + $57.00 USPS = $97.00) USD x 1.38 = $133.86 CDN

If you have USPS ship, the package is only $40.00 USD value so would probably come in duty and tax free - and no brokerage.


----------



## Curly (Dec 27, 2018)

Nothing wrong with your math Mal except it is a _nice want_ and not a _real need_ so paying close to $100 for a couple chucks doesn't make sense for me. That's why I'll pass this time. 

Oh for what it is worth the LV chucks are 3/4x16tpi threads where these on sale are 1x8tpi. Being able to use them on the wood lathe was the only reason I would consider them because the soft jaws could be modified for special holding tasks. There is always another work around for work holding on lathes. That's what makes them so versatile. Always more than one way to skin the cat eh! :tongue:


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 27, 2018)

Not sure on these chucks as I have never used one, but I have Taig lathes, their jaws need to be machined to properly center them..  These chucks are also designed for metal lathes, not specifically for wood lathes.  They work, but do not have the same gripping power that say a PSI Barracuda style jaw has.


----------



## magpens (Dec 27, 2018)

> the LV chucks are 3/4x16tpi threads where these  on sale are 1x8tpi.


Yes, I know. . I, too, would only use on a wood lathe with the 1x8tpi spindle. . Or else, make an arbor and chuck it up on my metal mini-lathe. . It's handy to have extra chucks and especially if they are easy to mount/dismount by chucking them up in another chuck. . I know the accuracy is compromised a little by doing that, but that is not serious for me.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 28, 2018)

dogcatcher said:


> Not sure on these chucks as I have never used one, but I have Taig lathes, their jaws need to be machined to properly center them..  These chucks are also designed for metal lathes, not specifically for wood lathes.  They work, but do not have the same gripping power that say a PSI Barracuda style jaw has.



I reversed the jaws to the square ends, and they grasp a pen blank just fine.  What I wanted was something to hold pen blanks for drilling on the lathe, since these turners don't have drill presses.  The PSI pen drilling chuck is 80 dollars.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 28, 2018)

Curly said:


> Nothing wrong with your math Mal except it is a _nice want_ and not a _real need_ so paying close to $100 for a couple chucks doesn't make sense for me. That's why I'll pass this time.
> 
> Oh for what it is worth the LV chucks are 3/4x16tpi threads where these on sale are 1x8tpi. Being able to use them on the wood lathe was the only reason I would consider them because the soft jaws could be modified for special holding tasks. There is always another work around for work holding on lathes. That's what makes them so versatile. Always more than one way to skin the cat eh! :tongue:



Let's go in together Pete. 
Lin


----------



## Curly (Dec 28, 2018)

lorbay said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with your math Mal except it is a _nice want_ and not a _real need_ so paying close to $100 for a couple chucks doesn't make sense for me. That's why I'll pass this time.
> ...



Mal would be the man for that Lin. He has access to a mailbox across the line and can get the $10US shipping. I weighed a Nova chuck without jaws and it is about 1300 grams. Assuming the weight isn't more a pair of them would cost $20Can to mail to me. Probably a touch less for you. So that would bring the cost to about $50Can each assuming Mal didn't get dinged for taxes at the border or charges us his usual 300% markup :wink:. Not sure if Taig would have a lower mailing cost for several chucks. I might bite if he was willing.


----------



## EdM (Jan 21, 2019)

I just ordered 2.....
$10.00 shipping for UPS ground to me from AZ to NY....
Here's a link to the actual item;
Taig Tools - Desktop Milling Machines and Lathes.

Ed


----------



## Mintman (Jan 22, 2019)

I just ordered 2!  I can’t wait to get them especially at that price!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 25, 2019)

I got 2 delivered today.  Not totally impressed.
Spent over an hour taking it apart and de-greasing it.  What a mess.
The headstock spindle on my lathe has too long a thread section and I'll need to get a spacer that is about 3/8" thick to take up the difference.


Also, before I took it apart I checked it with a dial indicator.
The outer casing was nearly dead on with about .0005" runout, guessing here cause it was small.
However, checking it with a good drill bit the jaws were out by .10" so I may need to work on those.


----------



## magpens (Jan 25, 2019)

Hmmmmm ... thanks for the cautionary note. . Any idea what the 0.10" is due to ?


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 25, 2019)

Well Mal, I could say 'hey it's a $20 chuck' but that would be unfair.  Let's say it is not a $200 chuck.  I don't really know much about Taig products and what the typical accuracy is but this thing is obviously US made because the pieces fit tight.
That said, I did manage to get the jaws down to the .002" tolerance of my headstock.
What I did...
First I  made a spacer from an aluminum tube.  Checked that and it was within .002 from one jaw to the other. Then I numbered the jaws and took a reading with the drill bit installed.  The jaw that showed the highest on the dial indicator got switched with the opposite one.  Did that 3 times and 'bob's your uncle' it is now withing the .002". Checked it 3 times by turning the bit in the jaw 1/4 turn.
BTW, "I hate tommy bars"


For the record and contrary to my comments other places on this form, the jaws on this and the G3 can be put in any order.  They will work just the same.  The scroll carriers however need to be in order 1-4 and the direction matters.  DAMHIK  I will be trying this process on my G3 to see if I can get that to register better too.



Did I mention that 'I HATE TOMMY BARS'
Need to make some handles for those too.


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 25, 2019)

I'll also be interested to see if the other one has any runout.


Also, I think I'll order a ball bearing with a 1" ID.  I see there is one that is 3/8" thick.
I doubt I'll find a spacer or bushing that would be as accurate on the thickness.


----------



## magpens (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks, Dale ! . So it would seem that the 0.10" is due to the jaws themselves.  I thought they would have been closer to each other because 0.10" is rather large.

I hate tommy bars also !!


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 25, 2019)

I was afraid there would be some runout, see my first post.  The instruction are.


> 6. General Accessories
> THREE-JAW CHUCK (03J70.05)  The three-jaw chuck is self-centering and is useful for holding round and hexagonal stock. Because it is self-centering, it is particularly useful for woodturning. The standard, aluminum soft jaws have a capacity of 1/8" to 7/8".
> Before using the chuck, the jaws must be trued. To do so, mount the washer supplied with the chuck into the recess milled into the bottom of the jaws. Tighten the jaws with the tommy bar. Using a boring bar, make light cuts on the inside edge of the jaws until a .010" to .020" "flat" has been turned onto all of the jaws.
> One modification that is quite useful for the three-jaw chuck is to turn steps on the aluminum jaws.



Source http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/Taig Lathe manual.pdf

Will this work on this chuck with a wood lathe?  I have no idea if there is a good way or not.


----------



## magpens (Jan 25, 2019)

Dogcatcher,

The instructions you quote (for 3-jaw chuck) do not apply to this chuck (4-jaw chuck).


----------



## Curly (Jan 25, 2019)

Mal dogcatcher is correct. The only difference is the extra jaw. It is a 4 jaw scroll chuck and it has soft jaws. These allow trueing to eliminate runout and to let you specially shape the jaws to hold the work. The outside of a narrow ring to thread the inside for example. If repositioning the jaws doesn’t remove the runout then they can be cut to do so. One thing to keep in mind is the jaws should be loaded in the same direction as when in use.


----------



## magpens (Jan 25, 2019)

OK .... :frown: .... I was reading the lead-in to the text of the instructions quoted.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 25, 2019)

magpens said:


> Dogcatcher,
> 
> The instructions you quote (for 3-jaw chuck) do not apply to this chuck (4-jaw chuck).



The instructions will work, it doesn't matter if is it a 3 jaw 4 jaw or 100 jaws, that is the way to true up a chuck.  But the problem is wood lathes do not have a tool rest capable of do that.  All of Taig's lathes were designed to be trued up by the users. 

If someone has a cross slide, even a drill press cross slide they may be able to rig up a cutter using a Dremel with a sanding drum as a cutter, but your runout will only get better if all your parameters are done correctly.


----------



## bmachin (Jan 26, 2019)

Although there is no way to use a boring bar with a wood lathe, a boring head would do the trick. 

Purchasing one would be a pretty expensive solution for a one-time use such as this.

I've often thought though, that a boring head might be a good method for turning precise and parallel outside diameters for the purpose of making kitless pens without a metal lathe.

Not cheap, but if you could find a used one it might be worth thinking about.

Bill


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 28, 2019)

Dale Allen said:


> I got 2 delivered today.  Not totally impressed.
> Spent over an hour taking it apart and de-greasing it.  What a mess.
> The headstock spindle on my lathe has too long a thread section and I'll need to get a spacer that is about 3/8" thick to take up the difference.
> 
> ...



These were packed away and stored on a shelf for 20 years!  Be glad they were well greased.

I reversed the jaws so the pointy ends were out and the square jaws were in for holding wood blanks.


----------



## Dale Allen (Feb 2, 2019)

I ordered an arbor spacer that is 1" ID and is 3/8" thick.  It worked great as the spacer and has very close tolerances.
I also did some more work on the jaws and they are now running quite true.
What I also now realize it that the .002" runout on the head stock is apparently in the dead center because this chuck is less than .001 runout, measured with a go gauge clamped in the jaws.


I'm also going to make a protector band using some craft foam to wrap around the chuck and over the jaws.  I just don't like those jaws sticking out like that and spinning so close to my knuckles.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 4, 2019)

Dale Allen said:


> I ordered an arbor spacer that is 1" ID and is 3/8" thick.  It worked great as the spacer and has very close tolerances.
> I also did some more work on the jaws and they are now running quite true.
> What I also now realize it that the .002" runout on the head stock is apparently in the dead center because this chuck is less than .001 runout, measured with a go gauge clamped in the jaws.
> 
> ...



At the blind center I wrap   my chuck  with vet wrap, then put a big rubber band around it to help it stay on during rotation.  It stretches and fits around the protrusions, and eliminates the flying edges and corners.  Haven't tried it on the taig chucks yet, but use it all the time on our Nova chuck.  It might be a good way to hold the craft foam in place.


----------

